# socket write error



## jgw (15. Jan 2004)

Hi
ich möchte von einem Client eigene Objekte zu einem (eigenen) Server senden.

```
ObjectOutputStream out = new ObjectOutputStream(new BufferedOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream()));
out.writeObject(myObject);
out.flush();
```
Das erste Mal klappt's, beim zweiten Mal klappt's nicht (es wird aber keine Exception geworfen) und beim dritten Mal kommt folgende Exception (beim Client):

java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: socket write error
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method)
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(SocketOutputStream.java:92)
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(SocketOutputStream.java:136)
.....

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Jede Hilfe oder Tipps sind wilkommen.

Danke.

Chr.


----------



## Roar (15. Jan 2004)

hast du out auch wieder geschlossen?

```
out.close();
```


----------



## jgw (15. Jan 2004)

Das Schliesen des Streams schliesst doch auch den Socket - oder?
Das möchte ich nicht - es soll nicht für jedes Senden ein Socket erstellt werden.


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2004)

ich hab's
der server hat den socket geschlossen


----------

